# صلاة لكل من فى ضيقة



## candy shop (10 يوليو 2016)

ها الآب الحبيب الذى ترتاح لك القلوب و تأتى اليك كل النفوس . 


أنى آتى اليك بكل همومى و كل ضيقاتى مستندا على وعدك الصادق الأمين ( تعالوا إلى يا جميع المتعبين و الثقيلى الأحمال و أنا أريحكم ) . 


يارب يسوع لا يوجد غيرك فى هذ الكون كله يستطيع أن يقدم لى العون و يرفع عنى الهم غيرك . أنت يارب الذى فديتنى بدمك و فعلت أعظم عمل للانسان تسطيع أيضا أن ترفع عن صدرى همى و تخفف عن كاهلى حملى . 


و أنى أثق فى وعدك يارب الذى يعطى النفس رجاء ( للرب السيد عند الموت مخارج ) . 
و أنت يارب لا يستحيل عليك شئ . 


- فأنت الذى أقمت لعازر من الموت بعد ما أنتن و مضى عليه فى القبر 4 أيام إذن يارب تستطيع أن تقيمنى أنا من الموت و الآم الخطية المبرحة . 


- أنت يارب الذى انقذت دانيال من جب الاسود تستطيع أن تنقذنى من المخاوف و المخاطر التى تعترض حياتى . 
- انت يارب الذى أنقذت الثلاثة فتية من أتون النار تستطيع أن تنقذنى من أتون هذا العالم الملئ بالظلمة و الغش و الخداع . 



ربى ها أنا بين يديك أسلمك أمرى و حياتى كلها . لا تخذلنى يارب و أريدك أن تصنع معى آية مصاف القديسين و الشهداء الابرار ارحمنى يارب و اغفر خطاياى و فرح قلبى . أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2016)

اميــــــن 
صلاه جميله جدا 
شكرااا لك حبيبتي كاندي
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2016)

كلدانية قال:


> اميــــــن
> صلاه جميله جدا
> شكرااا لك حبيبتي كاندي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*
شكرااااااااااااا ليكى كلدانيه حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك*​


----------

